# Bass northern open/everstart



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone see the weights at these 2 events? 

Detroit river s putting out incredible weights, and everyone is catching them. Something like 98% of field has a limit. If you have 30lbs for 2 days you are in 103rd place!

Champlain is putting out giant numbers too! Makes me jealous I'm not there!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RioBass (May 16, 2006)

I fished Champlain and it was Awsome!


----------

